# Small DE herf



## Bcalabrese (Jan 18, 2006)

I found a small Wilmington DE herf last weekend. It was pretty small scale, but not bad since I only had to drive about 20 minutes. There was a $90 charge for admittance, a hat, all you can eat/drink and 20 smokes. Once on the grounds, all cigars were $3 each. There must have been only 10-15 vendors. There must have been only 100 people there, but worked out nice for the raffle. I got $20 bucks in tickets and got the RP ashtray and the heavy Perdomo lighter. Sorry, forgot to bring the camera.

http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02006yg8.jpg



CAO Brazilia
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary
Perdomo Lot 23
601
Pepin Garcia Vegas Cubanas
Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic
RP Old World Reserve
RP Vintage 1999 Connecticut
VS Legacy
J. Fuego
Corojo
Cuesta-Rey
Padilla Habano
Lempira
Don Limo
Acid
Olvia
Suave
Unmarked



These were $3 a stick.
Torano Virtusoso
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary
Perdomo 2 
RP Edge
RP Edge Lite
Achient Warrior
Gurkha (Copper Labels?)
A. Fuente
CAO Gold
Do Pepin (Blue Label)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Damn nice.. you shoulda drug Anton along...


----------



## Bcalabrese (Jan 18, 2006)

He is out of town this week.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

That ashtray is beautiful! Never seen that one before. Nice grab :smile:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

well damn me for being in Myrtle Beach this week. Nice haul. That ashtray is gorgeous.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

That ashtray is sweet and the lighter is awesome! 
Nice haul!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Awesome Bcalabrese!

You are over your post limit for the year now, so you better stop or I'll have to send you a bill. LOL! :wink:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: :biglaugh:


KevinG said:


> You are over your post limit for the year now, so you better stop or I'll have to send you a bill. LOL! :wink:


----------

